# Jez's Photo Thread



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

Its been so long since I've actually been able to get to the computer and upload these but here we are.


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

Day 1 when he was a ball of spikes









"hey why you put me on my back ? :?: "









He was so scared at the 2nd vet visit


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

The first day we got his fleece liners


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

all i have for now hope you enjoy as much as i do


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

ALMOST FORGOT my favorite


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

Love the last pic! soooooo cute!


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

awwww i love the photos! Jez is adorable!


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

He is darling! The last photo made me laugh out loud. Also like the one of him "looking" at himself.


----------



## sarahbear (Feb 13, 2012)

Omg he is too adorable!!  especially that last pic=)


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

He looks just like Einstein! I swear they could have came from the same litter lol. I love the last pic!


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you all  Jez appericates the love


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

EinsteinsMama said:


> He looks just like Einstein! I swear they could have came from the same litter lol. I love the last pic!


I know its erie  they're both so cute !!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I saw the last photo of him sleeping and literally gasped! He's so cute.


----------

